# Aldi stuff



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.aldi.co.uk/c/specialbuy...ementTotalCount=0&secondPlacementTotalCount=0


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Reported as advertising.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Silly bugger.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

:glasses5:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Won’t deliver to Northern Paddyland


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> https://www.aldi.co.uk/c/specialbuy...ementTotalCount=0&secondPlacementTotalCount=0


Anything take your eye Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A few bits but TBH i probably wouldn't use them, the only thing I'd like would be a small gas welding set.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am looking for an electric knife sharpener at the mo but I think I'll give theirs a miss looking at the reviews. I currently use a whetstone but that becomes a chore when I'd quite like a device I can quickly sharpen up a knife I want to use, there and then.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I found a tint telescopic one years ago, only about 5 inches closed, the best one I've ever had, I got it for the van but it lives in the house, I'll see if I can find it or take a picture.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very simlier to this one.

https://www.google.com/shopping/pro...UKEwiRwNnexMf1AhVIZcAKHbXzDr4QqisI7AI#reviews


----------

